

Ask HN: Looking for a mentor? Want to mentor someone? Let's match such people - eatitraw

There a lot of people who are willing to learn, and a lot of people wanting to pass their knowledge and expertise.<p>Post your offers or requests here.
======
eatitraw
I am a software developer at Yandex(russian search engine company) and I want
to mentor someone(or even a group -- it is much more fun to learn in a
group!).

Ideally, a potential mentee: \-- Wants to code her or his own small search
engine. Obviously, it is difficult to recreate Yandex or Google, but it is
relatively easy to make something on a smaller scale. \-- Knows some C++, but
wants to expand her or his knowledge \-- Is in the beginning of the software
development career

This is just a description of someone who I can help the most. If you don't
quite match this description, send me an email my anyway. I can still help you
with your own project in C++ or help you code a search engine in a some other
language than C++. And even if I can't help, maybe I can match you with
someone relevant.

Email: in the profile.

